# company of heroes, NAT negotiation failure.



## campbell79

NAT negotiation failure. PLEASE HELP!!!
I purchased COH gold edition today with the primary purpose of playing online. But im rather disapointed to have ran into technical issues, as usual with online gaming.

I spent a day patching and installing. eventually i get to the multiplayer screen and go to connect to a game. i get the following error message:

"A NAT NEGOTIATION FAILURE OCCURRED UNABLE TO CONNECT TO (players name)"

I had a ping of 94 with this game.

After maybe 6 or 7 attempts i find a game i can join, a 3v3 game.
there are 2 players and myself waiting for other players to enter. Several messages pop up saying "(players name) cannot connect to campbell79".

I assume the players i was waiting with can connect to me, but the other players who are trying to enter can't. this means i can only connect to <25% of players.

I disabled windows firewall and un-installed my AVG anti-virus.
I opened up the relevant ports, 6100, 9100, 30260, 6112, 30275. (probably more than required).
I have a Zyxel P-660hw-t1 wireless router.

i tried a direct connection using a cable from my router with same error.

i also tried placing my local IP in the DMZ of my router, again no success.

i've attached the relevant info, Warnings, hijackthis, ISP fix, and Dxdiag files. I also carried out the recommended Ping and tracert tests. ping timed out and tracert showed lists of Ip addresses.


Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks...


----------



## campbell79

i also ran winstun, with the following results.

_Could not reach the stun server - check server name is correct
Preserves port number
Does not supports hairpin of media
Public IP address: 0.0.0.0
_


----------



## britts

*company of heroes, NAT negotiation failure Answer*

Ok, I have read on lots of forums about this problem as I was having the same problem. There is a fix for this, which I discoved (BT and Relic are unaware how to resolve this !!!!).

If anyone would like to know how to fix the problem, then contact me and for a small fee, I will send you documentation (With ScreenShots), on how to resolve this problem, and if it does not work, you will receive ongoing support to solve your problem, until it is.

This fix will work if you are using a standard adsl modem, BT Home Hub 1 or 2, well just about any Hub/Switch or modem.


Britts


----------



## af3

If you are on a DSL connection, you may need to ask your ISP to forward ports for you. You may be behind a NAT inside your ISP. That is, a router that needs it's ports forwarded as well, but one you can't control.


----------



## McNinja

try this website portforward your game
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## Beowulf011

For the longest time I had the NAT negotiation error pop up for 70% of my attempts to play a multiplayer match up in Company of Heroes. IT was very fustrating and I tried to find the solution on ever forum on the planet but I had no luck in solve my issue. The same issue popped up with Dawn of War II so I was about to freak out because both my favorite game and the one I have been looking forward to most caused my computer to not connect with other in multiplayer. Last night, in my desperate attempt to try everything I could think of, I found the solution; update your Ethernet (or wireless) card drivers. 

That is right, you may not to worry about port forward and all that mess, old drivers was all the problem was. 

So try to update your driver and hopefully this simple solution will work for you as well. If it does work, I would love to know.


----------



## warpexplorer

I had exactly the same problem! Frustrating as hell. Had correct ports routed, also tried DMZ, no effect.

Here is what fixed it for me (YMMV). My computer is connected to a router which is connected to a DSL modem which connects to my ISP. 
(Linksys router, Motorola DSL modem, AT&T ISP, in case anyone is curious)
Originally, my DSL model was setup to serve out IP addresses via DHCP to whatever was connected to it via Ethernet. My router got it's external IP via DHCP from the DSL modem and then served the rest of the computers on my local network with it's own set of local IPs.

I fixed the problem by setting my DSL modem to a "PPPoE Bridged" mode. And then setting my router to connect via PPPoE, rather than "Automatic configuration - DHCP" (had to give it the username and password that the DSL modem used to use to connect)

In this mode the DSL modem does not actually login to my ISP, but instead just acts like a "bridge" forwarding anything it gets from one side to the other. And then the router then does what the DSL modem used to do and logs into my ISP and gets an external IP. This cuts out an extra level of IP packet forwarding that was probably was was causing COH to crap out. (Although, as this is the only game that has had this sort of problem (all of my other worked fine) I'm pretty sure part of the blame is with COH netcode, but until they fix it, we're stuck with other solutions )

Hope that helps


----------



## McNinja

very nice solution warpexplorer!

my router is set up the same way as yours, never really realised it
I have the 2wire HG2701

so that extra layer of IP address configuration was the annoyance eh?
sometimes simple is nice


----------



## flankers

it's very simple guys..just DISABLE "relic downloader" (try icon in the right corner of ur desktop) ..and u'll be fine.


----------



## flankers

it worked for me and my teammates..i think its blocking some ports or somethin..and my post on relic forum was deleted 10 minuts after being posted ^^ so i think that its the true problem..try and ull see


i think that it will not solve all cases..but it can be the way for some ppl who have this problem since some last patches


----------



## mrdoogso

Simply add your IP address to your network services and it should resolve everything.

This seems to be a quick and easy solution.

Check out a screen dump of this guys display [running Windows 7]

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q75/22snake/?action=view&current=cohnat.jpg

*touch wood* but i have not had 1 NAT error since including my own pc on the modem's services list! But then i have the same modem / router as the guy who submitted the link. i think the principle is the same though?

Good luck.. hope this helps.


----------



## shpyrq

mrdoogso said:


> Simply add your IP address to your network services and it should resolve everything.
> 
> This seems to be a quick and easy solution.
> 
> Check out a screen dump of this guys display [running Windows 7]
> 
> cohnat.jpg picture by 22snake - Photobucket
> 
> *touch wood* but i have not had 1 NAT error since including my own pc on the modem's services list! But then i have the same modem / router as the guy who submitted the link. i think the principle is the same though?
> 
> Good luck.. hope this helps.


i can confirm that it works. but i have another problem. it was easy on win xp ,but now i have win7 and when i try to do same thing i dont have "general" window with settings , only "network device" with info about router. thats why i think its Vista on the screen shot. if im wrong ,any idea what to do to get this "advanced settings" to add ports ?


----------



## -WOLF-

shpyrq said:


> i can confirm that it works. but i have another problem. it was easy on win xp ,but now i have win7 and when i try to do same thing i dont have "general" window with settings , only "network device" with info about router. thats why i think its Vista on the screen shot. if im wrong ,any idea what to do to get this "advanced settings" to add ports ?



To add a Bluetooth enabled phone, keyboard, mouse, or other wireless device to your computer, follow the instructions in Connect to Bluetooth and other wireless or network devices. To add a wireless device to your network, such as a wireless printer or print server, follow these steps:

Turn on the device.

Follow the instructions that came with the device to add it to your network.

When you're finished adding the device, log on to a network computer.

To confirm that you added the device, do the following:

Open Network by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type network, and then, under Network and Sharing Center, click View network computers and devices.

You should see an icon for the device. If the device is a printer, you might need to enable printer sharing so that other computers on the network can use it.

_Note_
If you don't see icons in the Network folder, then network discovery and file sharing might be turned off. For more information, see Enable or disable network discovery.

To add a wired device
Turn on the device and plug it into a hub, switch, router or into a computer that's plugged into a hub, switch, or router. The device should now be connected to the network.

To confirm that you added the device, do the following:

Open Network by clicking the Start button , and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type network, and then, under Network and Sharing Center, click View network computers and devices.

You should see an icon for the device. If the device is a printer, you might need to enable printer sharing so that other computers on the network can use it.


----------



## Reich08

The solution is here: Nat nogotiation failure Solution and fix - Superior Soldiers - Clan site

I hope this helps. It requires alittle knowledge about a router. We are always here to help.



> Company of heros, and Company of heros blitz mod Nat Nogotiation solution and fix!
> 
> !!!WARNING!!!
> DISABLING FIREWALL COULD LEAVE YOU EXPOSED TO THREATS AND SHOULD NOT BE DONE UNLESS YOU FEEL LIKE IT ABSOLUTELY NEEDS TO BE DONE. I AM IN NO WAY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS.
> 
> !!!IMPORTANT!!!
> Information you need before you can try this solution
> 1. You need to have a router.
> 2. You need to know what kind of router you have so you can look up your routers ip so you can connect to it.
> List of routers to choose from
> All Routers Brands
> Router brands: Show
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> 1. Routers name Linksys
> 
> 2. ip to connect 192.168.1.1
> 
> 3. username: Admin Password: Admin
> 
> 4. go to security tab
> 
> 5. turn off firewall
> 
> 6. save
> 
> 
> 3. You need to know your routers login information. By default this is usually Username: Admin Password: Admin.
> 
> Ok, this occures when someone tries to connect to a game or has someone try to connect to their game and this error pops up, this error pops up because of the routers firewall. If you dont have a router and it happens to you it still could be because of anothers router firewall. This firewall would need to be disabled to avoid this error. To fix this you need to go into your router and go to security and disable firewall! This will leave you exposed and should be turned back on after playing your game.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 1. Routers name Linksys
> 
> 2. ip to connect 192.168.1.1
> 
> 3. username: Admin Password: Admin
> 
> 4. go to security tab
> 
> 5. turn off firewall
> 
> 6. save


----------

